# Veggie Fritters



## Gemini (Aug 28, 2004)

Does anyone have a good recipe for a kind of veggie fritter made from potatoes, carrots, zuchini, eggs and flour ?


----------



## wasabi woman (Sep 4, 2004)

well it's not a _fritter_, but sounds like what you are looking for...

Vegetable Latke

1/4 cup vegetable oil
2 shredded potatoes
2 eggs
1 shredded zucchini
2 shredded carrots
1/2 tsp. pepper
3 Tbs. matzo meal (or flour)
1/2 tsp. salt

Heat oil in large skillet. Combine all ingredients, mixing with your hands. Drop clumps of the mixture into the hot oil, not worrying about the shape too much. Brown on both sides. Serve latkes with sour cream, or fresh spicy salsa.

Note: The first step to preparing any latke is to remove as much water from the potato as possible. Start by shredding potatoes, either by hand or with a medium grater in the food processor. Wrap the shredded potatoes in a dish towel and twist to squeeze the potatoes. Squeeze until no more water comes out.

Good Luck!


----------



## Gemini (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks so much wasabi woman! I'll be making these this weekend.


----------



## Gemini (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks so much wasabi woman! I'll be making these this weekend.


----------

